# Pup doesn't like toys, Kong included



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

I can't get my pup to chew on toys rather than socks, shoes, and sticks. He pretty much ignores them. Sometimes if I act really excited to play with them he will get kinda into it for 5 minutes...then ignore them again. 

I bought him a kong yesterday and filled it full of peanut butter and kibble...but he just licked on it for a few minutes and then ignored it. I guess maybe he just isn't that crazy about peanut butter..

He's only 8 weeks, is this just something that develops with time?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

give him time and get the shoes and sock out of his reach.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

I second that thought, keep all non toy articles away from him. Once he only has toys withing his reach, the table will turn and will pay no attention to YOUR things!!!


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, I put him in his crate while I went to work, I came back to check on him 2 hours later and he still hadn't touched the peanut butter filled kong. 

What are other good fillers for them that he may like more?


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

I just checked on him 3 hours later at lunch, he still hadn't touched the kong....he also refused to eat this morning...and at lunch I had to hand feed him his kibble to get him going before he would touch it


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You can also put canned food in the kong and then freeze it. I bet he'll go for that! 

What other toys have you tried? Any tugs or things you can drag around to her him excited? 

Also, what kind of kibble are you feeding?


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

The breeder had him on purina pro plan (I know) I have kept him on that and am going to gradually change him over to Wellness Large Breed Puppy.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Chatham is the only one I have had since a puppy. He was never interested in his toys, especially the kong. The only thing he would do was eat the PB out of it then forget it. He still isn't too interested in toys unless I am playing or the other dogs want it with the exception of his frisbee. He carrys his frisbee everywhere. 

I have seen lots of recipes for Kong stuffing. I can't find it right now. I know people have used baby food, canned dog food, many types of cheese, kibble, yogurt, etc. You can even buy Kong stuffing. Depends on what your dogs like. 

The Kong website has recipes too.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: novarobinChatham is the only one I have had since a puppy. He was never interested in his toys, especially the kong. The only thing he would do was eat the PB out of it then forget it. He still isn't too interested in toys unless I am playing or the other dogs want it with the exception of his frisbee. He carrys his frisbee everywhere.
> 
> I have seen lots of recipes for Kong stuffing. I can't find it right now. I know people have used baby food, canned dog food, many types of cheese, kibble, yogurt, etc. You can even buy Kong stuffing. Depends on what your dogs like.
> 
> The Kong website has recipes too.


lmao I thought Chatham was a food you were feeding...I actually googled it trying to figure out what it was haha.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Is he showing any symptoms of being sick? Does he normally refuse to eat? That is worrisome. 

Isn't this the little guy you were going to leave with your parents while you're at work? That seems like the best option for him.


----------



## Manfred (Sep 15, 2008)

oh I've bought fancy toys for my pup before and he always seems to enjoy a empty pop bottle more , sometimes I wonder why I even bother........lol


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Lmao. That's funny.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

it might have to be "alive" before he'll start playing with it


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Manfredoh I've bought fancy toys for my pup before and he always seems to enjoy a empty pop bottle more , sometimes I wonder why I even bother........lol


Lol...he was going crazy on a plastic water bottle the other day...he loves those. 

He hasn't really been a big eater since I got him Friday. His stool is very loose, and his breath smeels just like a skunk sprayed him in the lungs lol. 

I think I am going to leave him with my parents. my only worry is their office is on a busy highway and I'm worried they may get busy with customers and he could wander off into the street.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I've had good luck if my dogs have to work for something. If they aren't particularly interested, I act like it is a real treasure. Then they have to "work" to get the reward. (That is once you get a ways in training obedience, they need to respond to the command and give eye contact before they get the reward.) For years this worked for giving medicine too.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Watch his health carefully. Puppies are very susceptible to illness at that age and it can hit hard. If he's still not eating and his energy level is off I would have him checked out by the vet. 

As for him "wandering into the street"--YIKES!!!!!! Take a long leash with him and be sure your parents keep him on it!


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowWatch his health carefully. Puppies are very susceptible to illness at that age and it can hit hard. If he's still not eating and his energy level is off I would have him checked out by the vet.
> 
> As for him "wandering into the street"--YIKES!!!!!! Take a long leash with him and be sure your parents keep him on it!


I took a stool sample to the vet, along with the pup yesterday. They found nothing in his stool, but gave me a a 3 day worm treatment just in case. 

For the sloppy poop they gave me this thick pasty stuff I put down his throat 3 times a day, along with some prescription canned dog food...he loves the food...I mixed it in with his dry food and he ate it up like crazy. I froze the same wet food in his kong though and he just licks it for a few seconds and ignores it sitll









BTW, he was 8.5 pounds...is that about right for 8 weeks?


----------



## Manfred (Sep 15, 2008)

8.5 pounds seems kinda small at 8 weeks , I didn't weight mine when I first got him at 8 weeks , but at 9 weeks he was 19.6 pounds


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Manfred8.5 pounds seems kinda small at 8 weeks , I didn't weight mine when I first got him at 8 weeks , but at 9 weeks he was 19.6 pounds


uh typo lol, I meant 18.5


----------



## Jenn02nyy (Jul 23, 2008)

my pup doesn't like peanut butter in his kong either. try some cream cheese, that's Gunter's favorite. He is also a picky eater and prefers flip-flops to his own puppy toys. we got him a cuz ball and he loves that thing and plastic bottles are also a highlight for him.


----------

